# 383DA Clip not releasing followup



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

I got the pistol back from the gunsmith who cleaned, oiled, and test fired it. When I loaded the clips, I put five shots of Winchester White Box ammo in each of two clips. I fired seven clips, alternating clips, and the first two clips worked perfect. On clips three and five, after the last shot, the slide stopped between the notch in the slide for the slide catch and the rear sight, about a quarter inch back from the notch. Once I pressed the magazine release, the magazine dropped out as normal and the slide went all the way forward. This is an improvement since before the slide would not drop until I reached through the ejection port and pressed down on the magazine while pressing the release button. 

Since the two times it happened was on the same clip, I am thinking magazine spring? Are the magazine springs interchangable for the Bersas?

Thanks in advance....

Frank


----------



## dflynn3 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am confused..Are you loading clips or magazines? If you are using magazines and the last round is not feeding this is usually typical when the magazine spring wears out. Try to narrow down the problem by making sure this is only happening from a certain magazine(s). Most magazines you can remove the baseplate or follower and put in a replacement spring. I haven't tried to take apart my Bersa magazines before though.


----------

